# Knocked off my bike by another cyclist



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2016)

I've just made it home after being knocked off my bike. It happened this morning just as we were about to set off on our Wednesday run. Another of the group wobbled then fell to his right. I was passing him at the time, i didn't have time to react(i was clipped in)so i went down on my right hip. I thought i'd broken it but i think i've just pulled a muscle in my groin. It's very painful, i can't put weight on it. Someone offered to phone for an ambulance but i didn't fancy all the fuss so i struggled home with the help of one of the group.
I thought i'd get it checked out at the local health centre, but when i got there we were told that no doctors or nurses were available today. I can move it, there's no swelling yet and i've taken a Co-Codomol dose which has helped. If i went to the hospital they'd probably advise resting it, but i have to think of my work(ladder climbing involved) Any suggestions please?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2016)

Go to A&E


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Go to A&E


Or walk in centre if there's one locally

Ice the affected area in the meantime

You don't have to rest If able to function, even if told to, you're a self employed adult, but check the terms of your public liability insurance


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2016)

Get to A&E as advised by @ianrauk.

First answer being the most sensible.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Aug 2016)

classic33 said:


> Get to A&E as advised by @ianrauk.
> 
> First answer being the most sensible.


Don't be daft. Take medical advice from some random people off the internet, it's much safer.

(The above statement may contain lie or traces of lie)

Go to A & E.


----------



## BikeGirlKent (24 Aug 2016)

Get it checked professionally asap!


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> If you do put frozen peas on your groin, don't leave them there too long.


And don't eat them afterwards.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> @vickster has it correct. Go to a local walk in or urgent care centre. *DO NOT* go to A&E.
> 
> There is a GP walk-in centre at the Accrington Victoria Community Hospital that's open from 8.00 - 8.30 p.m. There's also a Minor Injuries Unit at same place which is open 8.00 a.m. - 8.30 p.m. There's also an MIU in Accrington Victoria Community Hospital and Urgent Care Centres at Burnley (at Burnley General Hospital)and Blackburn (at the Royal Blackburn Hospital).


Why a walk in centre (ironic name, considering the nature of the injury) over A & E?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Or walk in centre if there's one locally



That's no bloody good; he can hardly walk!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2016)

As above comments Accy, get it checked out properly.

I'm not 100% with User tho. My Mother in Law walked round in tremendous pain on a fractured pelvis for several days after a fall and A&E telling her it was only bruised. Up to you but if the pain is bad you may well need an x-ray to rule out bone damage. 

Sod the jersey poll too, you need one on what colour underpants the nurses will like best


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Take a book to read.


Or a comic ?


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

I was in and out of the Teddington walk in centre within about an hour on Sunday afternoon (shouldn't be so busy today while GP surgeries are open, I.e. Do not wait until 7pm...)


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> @vickster has it correct. Go to a local walk in or urgent care centre. *DO NOT* go to A&E.


Absolutely! Very subtle but important difference between "Accident and emergency", and "Accident, and emergency".

Edit: No idea what went on with that post, so I redid it as I somehow managed to break it, and it wouldn't save the edit to try and fix :/ (long day)


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2016)

No queue for me last time I was there, wheeled straight through to the intensive care bit. Fabulous service !

Deffo walk in centre first if you have one. You'll get seen quicker


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> And he'll get that in a Minor Injuries Unit or an Urgent Care Centre if it is clinically indicated.


MiLs was and they missed the signs.


----------



## Nibor (24 Aug 2016)

Get down to Accy Vic Accy they will at least x-ray it to see if there is any bone damage.


----------



## subaqua (24 Aug 2016)

@Fnaar will be along soon telling us how Miss Goodbody pulls groin muscles all the time .

and yes Accy get yourself off ( sniggers) to one of the "walk in units" that @User suggested.


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Is this an alternative phonetic alphabet?


Maybe a Northern thing?


----------



## winjim (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Because his injury is clearly not life threatening or an emergency at this time. A&E is there for those needing emergency, and potentially life saving, treatment.


It's not A&E any more, it's an ED. For that very reason.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I thought you said she was seen in A&E?


Yes I did. Not sure what your point is, I never mentioned walk in centre at all just highlighting that without using the full gamut of diagnostic tools things can be missed or misdiagnosed.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> I was in and out of the Teddington walk in centre within about an hour on Sunday afternoon (shouldn't be so busy today while GP surgeries are open, I.e. Do not wait until 7pm...)


Yeah, but you were only there to change the loo rolls.


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Any suggestions please?


Just do what you think your mother would have suggested.


----------



## Nibor (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Is this an alternative phonetic alphabet?


Accrington Victoria Hospital known as Accy Vic to the likes of Accy and I is the local walk in centre.


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Yeah, but you were only there to change the loo rolls.


Erm??? Huh??? 

Not quite


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

snorri said:


> Just do what you think your mother would have suggested.


Or wife?


----------



## Wetdog (24 Aug 2016)

Get to the limp in centre, get it looked at.


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2016)

Has anybody asked how the bike is yet?


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Erm??? Huh???
> 
> Not quite


Sorry if I missed a post of yours detailing a worrying visit to A&E @vickster, should have engaged brain before typing.


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry if I missed a post of yours detailing a worrying visit to A&E @vickster, should have engaged brain before typing.


I didn't post anything to miss


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 Aug 2016)

How's the bike?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Go to A&E


Good idea, it'll give us all a few hours respite...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You presume the lack of a smartphone.


I presume the lack of smart operator for any smartphone


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just made it home after being knocked off my bike. It happened this morning just as we were about to set off on our Wednesday run. Another of the group wobbled then fell to his right. I was passing him at the time, i didn't have time to react(i was clipped in)so i went down on my right hip. I thought i'd broken it but i think i've just pulled a muscle in my groin. It's very painful, i can't put weight on it. Someone offered to phone for an ambulance but i didn't fancy all the fuss so i struggled home with the help of one of the group.
> I thought i'd get it checked out at the local health centre, but when i got there we were told that no doctors or nurses were available today. I can move it, there's no swelling yet and i've taken a Co-Codomol dose which has helped. If i went to the hospital they'd probably advise resting it, but i have to think of my work(ladder climbing involved) Any suggestions please?



Cyclist v cyclist eh?

I'm not sure who to blame and who to defend, so here is my handy scoring system:

+1 Riding Cinelli
-1 Riding Brompton
-2 Steering an MTB

+1 Wearing Lycra
-1 Wearing Hiviz
-2 Baggy shorts

+1 Minimal lighting, only after sunset
-1 Helmet light
-2 "Lit up like a Christmas tree"

+1 Obeys Highway Code
-2 Jumps lights
-5 Rides hands free whilst jumping lights

I console/rage against Accy accordingly 

Hope you recover well and soon.


----------



## mjr (24 Aug 2016)

OK, so the medical care decision has been done to death (or hopefully not!) so get well soon and now another suggestion: don't pass so close next time and especially not the wobbler.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought i'd broken it but i think i've just pulled a muscle in my groin. It's very painful, i can't put weight on it. Any suggestions please?



Don't put weight on your groin.


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> As above comments Accy, get it checked out properly.
> 
> I'm not 100% with User tho. My Mother in Law walked round in tremendous pain on a fractured pelvis for several days after a fall and A&E telling her it was only bruised. Up to you but if the pain is bad you may well need an x-ray to rule out bone damage.
> 
> Sod the jersey poll too, you need one on what colour underpants the nurses will like best



Underpants? Go commando

Shaun


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Or wife?


No.
Us boys need mothering from time to time, and wives just don't do mothering, or so I hear.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Sod the jersey poll too, you need one on what colour underpants the nurses will like best


Clean is, I believe, the preference regardless of the nurse's gender.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Aug 2016)

Call Batman. Batman can sort all sorts of problems, and it won't put unnecessary strain on the NHS. Just make sure you call _the _Batman, not any old batman, as unless you have a pest problem, he _may _not be receptive to your request. Failing that, The A team are quite good, or possibly Ghostbusters could sort your problem out.


----------



## mark st1 (24 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Failing that, The A team are quite good,


What a stupid comment.
Crazy foooool.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Aug 2016)

One of the better design features of the human body is the "fight or flight" syndrome

When something happens, the body triggers a series of painkillers and hormones that enable you to run away, or fill the other guy in

So far .... so good


Trouble is that the pain killers mask injury, mainly because that is what they are designed to do. The actual pain you feel after an accident is probably about 10% of reality


For that reason, always, always UNDERestimate your injuries and seek treatment


----------



## PK99 (24 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Trouble is that the pain killers mask injury, mainly because that is what they are designed to do. The actual pain you feel after an accident is probably about 10% of reality



Hence my wife skiing down the mountain back to the hotel with fractured pelvis, shoulder and thumb.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Aug 2016)

When I broke and dislocated my pelvis I got up and walked away.
I looked "a bit wonky" at home in the mirror and one leg was shorter than the other 
I remember thinking my pelvis is broken, quite calm and not in any real pain, until the next day 
Get it checked


----------



## pawl (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> If you do put frozen peas on your groin, don't leave them there too long.




No they are needed for dinner.


----------



## outlash (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Or a comic ?



Colouring book.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2016)

A&E is always full of blokes that have injured themselves, thought "it'll be reet" then given in and gone to A&E when the affected body part has swollen up to the size of a barrage balloon. 
Go get checked out.
(Disclaimer: not a doctor)


----------



## MarkF (24 Aug 2016)

Go to A&E, there is nothing to worry about, you'll be in the top 10 of poorly people.

Come to our A&E and I'll take you to X-ray, the long bumpy way, and you'll regret all those things you said about the Bantams.


----------



## gavgav (24 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just made it home after being knocked off my bike. It happened this morning just as we were about to set off on our Wednesday run. Another of the group wobbled then fell to his right. I was passing him at the time, i didn't have time to react(i was clipped in)so i went down on my right hip. I thought i'd broken it but i think i've just pulled a muscle in my groin. It's very painful, i can't put weight on it. Someone offered to phone for an ambulance but i didn't fancy all the fuss so i struggled home with the help of one of the group.
> I thought i'd get it checked out at the local health centre, but when i got there we were told that no doctors or nurses were available today. I can move it, there's no swelling yet and i've taken a Co-Codomol dose which has helped. If i went to the hospital they'd probably advise resting it, but i have to think of my work(ladder climbing involved) Any suggestions please?


Is there a Minor Injuries Unit anywhere nearby?


----------



## gavgav (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Because his injury is clearly not life threatening or an emergency at this time. A&E is there for those needing emergency, and potentially life saving, treatment.


This!!!


----------



## stiffknees (24 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just made it home after being knocked off my bike. It happened this morning just as we were about to set off on our Wednesday run. Another of the group wobbled then fell to his right. I was passing him at the time, i didn't have time to react(i was clipped in)so i went down on my right hip. I thought i'd broken it but i think i've just pulled a muscle in my groin. It's very painful, i can't put weight on it. Someone offered to phone for an ambulance but i didn't fancy all the fuss so i struggled home with the help of one of the group.
> I thought i'd get it checked out at the local health centre, but when i got there we were told that no doctors or nurses were available today. I can move it, there's no swelling yet and i've taken a Co-Codomol dose which has helped. If i went to the hospital they'd probably advise resting it, but i have to think of my work(ladder climbing involved) Any suggestions please?




You should have stayed laid out in the road and screamed my leg! my leg! you'd have got an ambulance ride to A&E


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

gavgav said:


> Is there a Minor Injuries Unit anywhere nearby?


See page 3


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

stiffknees said:


> You should have stayed laid out in the road and screamed my leg! my leg! you'd have got an ambulance ride to A&E


Nothing like over stretching an already overstretched ambulance service  he rightly didn't feel it was needed

Looks like he's still waiting to be seen


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 141141


Nah that's for grown ups


----------



## stiffknees (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Nothing like over stretching an already overstretched ambulance service  he rightly didn't feel it was needed
> 
> Looks like he's still waiting to be seen



Having once been shot with a .22 in the calf, and taking myself to A&E to be told as I walked in it was not an emergency, take a seat there's a 4-5hr wait... while the blood congealed in my boot, [and it fekking hurt], the above is now my standard advice.
If it's a case of collision with a car or what ever, ambulance call will get police attending,rather than, no damage so no action attitudes they are keen to take.

next standard advice is collar the little scrote with the air rifle before going to A&E, and inflict severe damage on it.

I take your point re ambulance service, needs must were the devil drives.


----------



## vickster (24 Aug 2016)

stiffknees said:


> If it's a case of collision with a car or what ever, ambulance call will get police attending,rather than, no damage so no action attitudes they are keen to take.
> 
> next standard advice is collar the little scrote with the air rifle before going to A&E, and inflict severe damage on it.
> 
> I take your point re ambulance service, needs must were the devil drives.


There was no car involved though, did you read the OP? Nor a gun??


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> Nah that's for grown ups


What about one from this series?


----------



## mark st1 (24 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> What about one from this series?


Met a few number 13's.


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> A&E is always full of blokes that have injured themselves, thought "it'll be reet" then given in and gone to A&E when the affected body part has swollen up to the size of a barrage balloon.
> Go get checked out.
> (Disclaimer: not a doctor)


Barrage balloon.haven't heard of them for a while....not a doctor, so I'm guessing WW 2 nurse?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2016)

Learn the same way as your Doctor:


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2016)

How did you get on Accy? How are you feeling now?

There is no stumble in centre in Ipswich any more so when I hurt myself I went straight to a private physio. I figure he'd refer me to A&E if needs be.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

An update for you who've shown concern  . I went to Blackburn A&E today. they didn't x-ray me as they said i'd had enough radiation over the years. Instead they pulled and twisted then came to the conclusion i'd pulled a groin muscle. Nothing can help it apart from pain killers and rest. I spent the afternoon watching television, something i haven't done in years. God there are some seriously boring programs on. Here's to a speedy recovery so i can get back out to riding and working. I'd hate to be housebound!


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2016)

Good stuff. They decided not to re-scan me recently because I'd had quite a bit of radiation in the last 9 months. 

Nothing's broken, get out and ride !!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Good stuff. They decided not to re-scan me recently because I'd had quite a bit of radiation in the last 9 months.
> 
> Nothing's broken, get out and ride !!




I'll try my turbo trainer probably on Sunday. Then take it from there.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Aug 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> An update for you who've shown concern  . I went to Blackburn A&E today. they didn't x-ray me as they said i'd had enough radiation over the years. Instead they pulled and twisted then came to the conclusion i'd pulled a groin muscle. Nothing can help it apart from pain killers and rest. I spent the afternoon watching television, something i haven't done in years. God there are some seriously boring programs on. Here's to a speedy recovery so i can get back out to riding and working. I'd hate to be housebound!


Good news


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Aug 2016)

Glad to hear it's not as bad as it might have been. Mend well sir!


----------



## stiffknees (25 Aug 2016)

I did indeed read the OP, and I never for one second thought a car or gun was involved.

I did read bloke was injured possibly more than he knew.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Aug 2016)

User said:


>







Good advice...............


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Good advice...............



But the system has major flaws

NHS111 was underfunded and often inappropriately staffed, It also heavily relied on a computer algorithm to dictate the action that the operator took, or advice given. 
This resulted resulted in a number of high profile cases where care was seriously lacking, or inappropriate, so many people do not trust the service or use it because of this

A and E is full of people who cannot get an appointment with their GP..............so after failing to get one, or because it is so distant arrive at the door of A and E

Pharmacies need to get their act together over dignity and respect for patients. We have a series of policies as to what we can and do ask of patients in a waiting room, and are even discreet over date of birth etc. If any of my staff started asking about information that could identify he patient's illness or issue, it would be a gross beach of confidentiality

Yet I am expected to discuss my condition, symptoms and share often intimate details to someone in the middle of a crowded Pharmacy where everyone else can hear?


----------



## Cubist (26 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> But the system has major flaws
> 
> NHS111 was underfunded and often inappropriately staffed, It also heavily relied on a computer algorithm to dictate the action that the operator took, or advice given.
> This resulted resulted in a number of high profile cases where care was seriously lacking, or inappropriate, so many people do not trust the service or use it because of this
> ...


Being g a veteran visitor of pharmacies, I can report that most round here now have consulting rooms. It's a massive relief not to have to hear all about Gladys Allthrop's bottom whilst waiting for my codeine.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2016)

We were given Clexane, which is administered by syringe

Asked about a Sharps bin (protective bin) for the used ones...

In a loud voice the Pharamacist stated 'YOu have to get that from the Drugs Rehab Centre'

We got an awful lot of funny looks, and it was obvious that quite a few thought we were. Users


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Aug 2016)

This reminds me of the time when i was a young'un. Sprained my ankle and could barely walk but i still managed to do the odd mile or two on the crappy halfords mtb with very little discomfort


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Aug 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> .


Confusing crap that's got the potential to cause deaths, IFTFY.


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Pharmacies need to get their act together over dignity and respect for patients. We have a series of policies as to what we can and do ask of patients in a waiting room, and are even discreet over date of birth etc. If any of my staff started asking about information that could identify he patient's illness or issue, it would be a gross beach of confidentiality
> 
> Yet I am expected to discuss my condition, symptoms and share often intimate details to someone in the middle of a crowded Pharmacy where everyone else can hear?


What policy is that, please? If I try to make an appointment at surgery reception, I am expected to discuss my condition and so on to someone in the middle of a crowded waiting room with only a pane of glass on one side to muffle the sound. On arrival for the appointment, I have to type my details into a tablet on arrival in full view of the waiting room. It makes the pharmacy with its calling out of names seem positively discreet!

I'm a bit grumpy about my previously-good GP surgery this week because they both failed to send my test results to the hospital clinic and refused to give me a copy of them, drastically reducing the usefulness of a consultation which will have cost me and the local Clinical Commissioning Group hundreds of pounds each.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2016)

I work in a hospital where dignity and respect are at the front

Reception staff all know that ANY discussion of detail in the reception is unacceptable, equally the phone is in s back office to allow phone conversations confidentiality


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (26 Aug 2016)

User said:


> If you do put frozen peas on your groin, don't leave them there too long.


Will he end up with a Green Giant ?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Aug 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Will he end up with a Green Giant ?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (26 Aug 2016)

User said:


> That's sweet corn


You have never tried their Sweet Peas then ?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (26 Aug 2016)

User said:


> no. Birds Eye for peas.


Fair enough


----------

